# Request suggestion: Declining an accepted job offer? :(



## shanders (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Is there anyone who faced situation similar to me and are in a place to offer me an advice.

Few days back,I received a job offer which is a contract for 12 months.I have accepted the offer and signed the contract.

Now,I got another offer of a permanent job.

Is it okay in australia to decline the first offer and take up the second one.

I am yet to join the first company and as such I did not start working for them nor did they pay anything to me.

I went through the contract document and it does not have any info about what happens if I reject the offer after signing it.

Is there anyone who can give a suggestion?


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2012)

If there is nothing in your contract and you have yet to start you simply say I'm sorry I have been offered a perm position. If they really want you they may come back with another offer or just shake your hand. Don't expect them to be overjoyed though and be sure the other offer is actually happening before you say anything. 

Good on you for getting 2 offers )


----------



## shanders (Jan 17, 2011)

_shel said:


> If there is nothing in your contract and you have yet to start you simply say I'm sorry I have been offered a perm position. If they really want you they may come back with another offer or just shake your hand. Don't expect them to be overjoyed though and be sure the other offer is actually happening before you say anything.
> 
> Good on you for getting 2 offers )


Thanks shel....

When I was discussing this with my consultant, he said,"You signed a contract and if you do not honour it, it will be an issue. Hope you understand that?I was not what that means.I was researching on the internet regarding the same for the last few hours? 

But,the contract does not have much info as such regarding rejecting the offer or what happens in such a case.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2012)

No way, unless there is a clause in your contract which is unusual unless at very top level, you can do what you want at this early stage. I bet you had a clause for a probationary period? Which means they can get rid of you at any point until that is up. 
If you have not even started the job they have no hold on you unless in your contract. Like I said they won't be happy and I wouldn't apply there for another job any time soon but do what you want.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

shanders said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Is there anyone who faced situation similar to me and are in a place to offer me an advice.
> 
> ...


The contract you signed may not say anything on changing your mind after putting your signature on the dotted line, but I would like to think it does spell out how to terminate the contract. Essentially you want to leave the employer now. You have not started actual work but you are already in contract with the employer. As Shel says, just go and let your employer know of your situation and intention. All the best.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

I've done this in the UK. It's not nice for the employer, since they would have invested time in getting to the stage of offering you a job (and waiting for your to start) and may well have turned down another candidate to offer you the job... but that's just the way business is sometimes!

As shel says, I bet you have a probationary period in there... I've worked at places with 1 week termination notice in the probationary period AND they've used it to get rid of people. So it works both ways! I think it would be better for them to know right now you don't want the job rather than 1 day in. 

I suspect the consultant (recruitment consultant I presume) is just trying to scare you a bit, since if you don't take the job he loses his commission! They're not known to be the most honest of people!


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

shanders said:


> Thanks shel....
> 
> When I was discussing this with my consultant, he said,"You signed a contract and if you do not honour it, it will be an issue. Hope you understand that?I was not what that means.I was researching on the internet regarding the same for the last few hours?
> 
> But,the contract does not have much info as such regarding rejecting the offer or what happens in such a case.


Hi Shanders,

I hope you worked out / resolved the issue. From what I heard, contracts may have a cooling period (say 15 days) and both the party can opt to come out of it within the cooling period. 

I also heard that NSW Office of fair trading may be able to suggest if you discuss the problem with them. Again, they will ask about the terms in your contract to give advice.

Just sharing what I've heard 

Regards,
VJ


----------



## zooter80 (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi Shanders,

Hope you solved your problem, but I think you can opt out of the job anytime you want. Same should be even before starting the job...off course they're not going to be happy and also make sure you go through the contract thoroughly and see if it talks anything about you not joining


----------

